# Advice on Builders in Silver Coast



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

We need help with locating builders and lawyers in the Caldas da Rainha area to purchase and renovate a property. Can anyone suggest a website or recommend any other means of obtaining information about builders and lawyers, please?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Lawyer. Sandra Maia 937678001 or 262509328 tell her James sent you.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I am dealing with both of these people based in Caldas, their English is excellent and they provide timely service. I am using an engineer for design and Project Management, my project has just gone out to tender.

Lawyer - Nuno Marques 351 262 877 834 
Structural Engineer - Jose Capinha 351 262 842 503 (he is on vacation until Aug 15)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One avogado I would highly recommend is 
Rafael Crespo da Fonseca H&F Avogados 
mobile 91 345 32 60 work 262 180 232 work fax 262 180 233 
[email protected]

just drop him an email. He speaks excellent English 

Getting the correct professional advice is so important.


----------



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks*



silvers said:


> Lawyer. Sandra Maia 937678001 or 262509328 tell her James sent you.


Thank you so much, James, we are complete novices to forums and are not sure what we are doing half the time. With people like you responding so immediately and well, we are delighted. We only hope we can help others in due course.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tony I have sent you a Private Message


----------



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thank you*



anapedrosa said:


> I am dealing with both of these people based in Caldas, their English is excellent and they provide timely service. I am using an engineer for design and Project Management, my project has just gone out to tender.
> 
> Lawyer - Nuno Marques 351 262 877 834
> Structural Engineer - Jose Capinha 351 262 842 503 (he is on vacation until Aug 15)


Thank you - everyone is so helpful!

It sounds as if you are a little further down the road than we are - good luck with your project and thanks again.


----------



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks*



siobhanwf said:


> One avogado I would highly recommend is
> Rafael Crespo da Fonseca H&F Avogados
> mobile 91 345 32 60 work 262 180 232 work fax 262 180 233
> [email protected]
> ...


Thanks - we much appreciate yours, and everyone else's advice - we didn't think we would get such immediate and helpful advice. Probably said elsewhere but we hope we can return the favours in the future.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Tonyjo said:


> Thank you so much, James, we are complete novices to forums and are not sure what we are doing half the time. With people like you responding so immediately and well, we are delighted. We only hope we can help others in due course.


You are very welcome and if you can help someone down the line, that would be perfect.


----------

